# emerge net-misc/mDNSResponder

## pholthau

don't know if im right here.

i tried to emerge mDNSResponder

```

[ebuild    U ] net-misc/mDNSResponder-107.5  USE="java -debug"

```

this failed almost directly. as a workaround i figured out that 

```

USE="-java" emerge mDNSResponder

```

works. but what is the deal with the java use flag?

----------

## kfiaciarka

I recommend http://gentoo-portage.com you can find all packages that are in portage and also their use flags with description:)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> USE Flags
> 
> debug
> ...

 

----------

## pholthau

okay, maybe i wasn't as clear as i wanted to be  :Wink: 

i know that the java-useflag enables java support, but why does it go mad? is there anything known?

----------

## kfiaciarka

post emerge --info  :Smile:  I had similar problem with java dependant apps, like db, libidn. They didn't want to compile when I had java USE flag in make.conf. Compilation failed at javac checking. That's why I don't use java in make.conf any more:)

----------

## pholthau

```

illidan ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1_pre7-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.5, glibc-2.4-r1, 2.6.15-suspend2-r8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.15-suspend2-r8 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.12.0_pre16

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r2, 2.4.2-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r7

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r2

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O3 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X acpi alsa apache2 arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth cdr cli crypt ctype cups dba dri dvd dvdr eds emboss encode esd expat fam fastbuild foomaticdb force-cgi-redirect fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde ldap libg++ libwww logitech-mouse mad memlimit mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal opengl oss pam pcmcia pcre pdflib perl png posix python qt quicktime readline real samba sdl session simplexml soap sockets spell spl sse ssl tcpd tetex tokenizer truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode usb vorbis wifi xml xmms xsl xv zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_de userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_fbdev video_cards_vesa"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS

```

----------

## John-Boy

Just to say that I have the same prob :

```

>>> Source unpacked.

/usr/portage/net-misc/mDNSResponder/mDNSResponder-107.5.ebuild: line 27: local: `debug,': not a valid identifier

 * Running emake  os=linux CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc LD=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -shared JDK=$(java-config -O) OPT_CFLAGS=-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -pipe LIBFLAGS= STRIP=true

make: invalid option -- O

make: invalid option -- )

Usage: make [options] [target] ...

```

----------

## rojanu

I am doing a new install on a amd64 I am trying to emerge mDNSResponder as a dependency to kde-meta 

here is what I get

 *Quote:*   

> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc  -Wl,-z,now dns-sd.c  -I../mDNSShared -o build/dns-sd
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I../mDNSCore -I../mDNSShared -W -Wall -DPID_FILE=\"/var/run/mdnsd.pid\" -DMDNS_UDS_SERVERPATH=\"/var/run/mdnsd\" -DNOT_HAVE_SA_LEN -DUSES_NETLINK -DHAVE_LINUX -Os -DMDNS_DEBUGMSGS=0  -O2 -march=k8 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse2 -c -o objects/prod/ExampleClientApp.c.o ExampleClientApp.c
> 
> x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -I. -I../mDNSCore -I../mDNSShared -W -Wall -DPID_FILE=\"/var/run/mdnsd.pid\" -DMDNS_UDS_SERVERPATH=\"/var/run/mdnsd\" -DNOT_HAVE_SA_LEN -DUSES_NETLINK -DHAVE_LINUX -Os -DMDNS_DEBUGMSGS=0  -O2 -march=k8 -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -msse2 -c -o objects/prod/Client.c.o Client.c
> ...

 

here is my emerge --info

 *Quote:*   

>  # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1_pre7-r5 (default-linux/amd64/2006.0, gcc-4.1.0, glibc-2.4-r2, 2.6.15-19-amd64-k8 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

Thanks

----------

## niskel

Bug #126414. Known problem. When emerging mDNSResponder with the java USE flag, you need to set MAKEOPTS="-j1" temporarily or else it wont build. They should be fixing this before long  :Confused: 

Err, and John-Boy's problem is actually a seperate java USE flag problem that has since been fixed.

----------

